# Kein Boot mehr nach Reinigung



## GeHo (27. September 2004)

Nachdem ich mein PC Innengehäuse seit langen mal wieder mit einem Staubsauger entstaubt habe, kann ich nicht mehr booten. Beim einschalten kriegt der Monitor kein Videosignal und es kommt ein Beepcode, der 1langes beepen mit einer anschliessenden Pause ständig wiederholt (auch nach dem 20sten beepen war kein anderer Rhytmus festellbar).

Als Test habe ich ausprobiert, alle PCI Karten, die Grafikkarte und RAM auszubauen - ohne Erfolg: die Beepmeldung bleibt gleich. Auch alle wichtigen Jumper auf dem Mainboard sind eingestöpselt. Ob die Kabel zum Strom und zur Grafikkarte richtig sitzen hab ich natürlich auch mehrmals geprüft.

Dummerweise kann ich den BeepCode nicht verstehen, da im Mainboardhandbuch keine Infos preisgibt und die Internetquellen keine genaue Angabe geben. Die beste Quelle die ich gefunden habe, meinte es sei ein Problem mit Ram oder Strom. 

Meine Fragen: Was bedeutet der BeepCode? Woran könnte das Problem liegen? Welche Kabel könnten noch locker sein, die sowas hervorrufen? Kann ich Strom und RAM ausschliessen, weil der PC vorm Staubsaugen einwandfrei lief und ich die Teile nicht berührt habe?

System ist ein Thunderbird 1GHz; Elitegroup k7vta3 Mainboard mit *award-Bios*; Geforce2 MX 440; und 2 RAM-Chips


----------



## mschuetzda (27. September 2004)

> Was bedeutet der BeepCode?



schau mal da nach: http://www.bios-kompendium.de



> Welche Kabel könnten noch locker sein, die sowas hervorrufen?


Da Mainboard könnte sich verbogen haben und einen Kurzschluß haben.
Könnte es sein, dass Du einen Jumper verschoben oder sogar eingesaugt hast ?

Schau aber erst mal beim bios-kompendium nach dem Signal.


----------



## GeHo (27. September 2004)

Danke für die Antwort.
Nach der Seite ist es entweder ein Speicher oder Grafik Problem. Die Grafikkarte habe ich mal ausgewechselt - der Ton bleibt aber. Die beiden RAM Chips habe ich auch mehrmals abwechselnd in die verschiedenen Steckplätze eingebaut - weiterhin ohne Erfolg.
Das Mainboard ist ansonnsten nicht sichtbar verbogen und die wichtigen Jumper sind auch gesetzt.


----------



## RealPax (29. September 2004)

Beim aussaugen mit einem Staubsauger kann es am Rohr (meist plastik) zu einer statischen Aufladung kommen. Sollte sich diese über dein Mainboard entladen haben, dann ist wohl eine Neuanschaffung nötig. 

Natürlich nur wenn ein Tausch des Speichers nichts bringt. 

Es ist besser den Rechner mit etwas Druckluft auszublasen. Jedoch nicht mit dem Kompressor aus der Werkstatt rangehen!

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## GeHo (29. September 2004)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich fürchte, dass soetwas tatsächlich passiert ist. Ich werd mir dann Wohl oder Übel ein neues Mainboard kaufen müssen. 
Noch als abschliessende Fragen:
Kann man irgendwie sicher festellen, dass sich der Staubsauger entladen hat? Sind jetzt auch meine anderen Komponenten kaputt (ist der Speicher kaputt?)? (Grafikkarte geht zumindestens noch). Irgendwas worauf man beim Mainboardkauf achten müsste (ausser, dass es Sockel A ist )?


----------



## norbertkress (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
googel doch mal nach Bios Kompendium, dort findest Du die Beepfolgen, z.B. bei http://www.bios-info.de
Ein weiterer Fehler könnte eine unzureichende Kühlung des Prozessors sein, vielleicht hat sich der Prozeesor mit Kühler verschoben.
Am besten mainboard ausbauen, genau inspizieren.
Norbert


----------

